# Exceptions to the WFC



## Justaguy (Jun 18, 2022)

Should exceptions to the WCF be disclosed to the congregation without prompting during the election process? Disclosed if asked during the congregational meeting? Or if being asked directly by a member to the elder candidate directly?
Or do elder candidates and/or session have the discretion to them disclosed from the congregation?

Context is PCA


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 18, 2022)

No one has exceptions unless they are granted by (in this case, the Session). You have scruples, or stated differences. 

If someone wants to know they should know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

